# Pear and swede



## Darfion (Jul 16, 2004)

Ignore the pear because i made i right mess of it. I'm quite pleased with the swede though.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 16, 2004)

What mess :shock:


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 16, 2004)

> I'm quite pleased with the swede though.



damn, i am not. I was expecting a hot young blonde chick. :cry:

seriously though, you keep getting better and better mr. darf. Watercolour is quite challenging, i know because my mother is quite the watercolourist. I've checked out your site, good stuff. Are you going to have a public display anytime in a gallery or coffee house or something?


----------



## Darfion (Jul 17, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> > I'm quite pleased with the swede though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've nothing planned. Maybe in another year or two when i've improved somewhat. Never really thought of doing that. Thanks


----------



## oriecat (Jul 17, 2004)

Good job again, Darfi!  You are really coming along.  Now what the heck is a swede?


----------



## Darfion (Jul 17, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Good job again, Darfi!  You are really coming along.  Now what the heck is a swede?


 Well, it's a sort of turnip


----------



## oriecat (Jul 18, 2004)

Ah, thanks   Yeah, you did a great job on it, it's definitely turnipy.  I thought at first maybe it was some kind of onion.


----------

